# Pedigree kibble dog food



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We are picking our puppy up in two weeks and at the moment the breeder is feeding him on Pedigree puppy food.

I've heard that a lot of people don't like giving their dogs Pedigree. I just wondered why.??????????


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Our old dog had it, but this time I did a lot more research and found stuff that was of better quality. Look up the protein and cereal levels, also find out what the protein source is.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the ingredients list for their junior food (cant find one for puppy).



> Grains (min. 4% rice, min 4% maize), meat and animal by-products (incl. min. 4% chicken), oils and fats (min. 0.6% fish oil), vegetable protein extracts, vegetable by-products (min. 4% sugar beet pulp), minerals.


Mixed protein source, by-products and cheap fillers. Plus the first ingredient is the grains, and should ideally be meat.

I wouldnt feed it long term, but i wouldnt change you pups diet until its a bit older.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

When you bring him home keep him on the same as the breeder had him on or you will have problems, likely lots of diarrhoea. I had this problem as I wanted to change the food and did it too quickly. When he is a bit older you can change.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> We are picking our puppy up in two weeks and at the moment the breeder is feeding him on Pedigree puppy food.
> 
> I've heard that a lot of people don't like giving their dogs Pedigree. I just wondered why.??????????


You are obviously happy with the breeder that you have chosen or you wouldn't be getting a puppy from them  I'd speak to them about their choice of food. Have a look at their other dogs - are they fed Pedigree and are they in really good condition? Or do they just use it for pups? If they are experienced breeders, I'd be guided by them


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> You are obviously happy with the breeder that you have chosen or you wouldn't be getting a puppy from them  I'd speak to them about their choice of food. Have a look at their other dogs - are they fed Pedigree and are they in really good condition? Or do they just use it for pups? If they are experienced breeders, I'd be guided by them


Yes I've seen her dogs they are all lovely and are all show winners, as far as I know they do feed them on pedigree, but I will check with them when we go to pick our little man up.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Feed the puppy pedigree for a few weeks and then change over slowly it's pretty much the worst food out there apart from Bakers.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Feed the puppy pedigree for a few weeks and then change over slowly it's pretty much the worst food out there apart from Bakers.


I made the mistake of giving Amber, Bakers and she put a lot of weight on. The nurse at our vets told me even the Bakers light and light treats are full of sugar.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep and additives that make them hyper. It's like us eating MacDonalds everyday


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

as Nonnie had already shown you, the ingredients are just bad bad bad.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

keep the new pup on the breeders food until they are used to your household and then move to introducing a better kibble that will give some proper nutrition


----------

